# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Cyclo-Progynova

## medyczka

brak opinii, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją recenzję !

----------


## reniferek

Tabletki Cyclo-progynova stosuje od 15 lat, prawie od zawsze mam problemy hormonalne. Brałam różne tabletki ale po kilku miesiącach moj organizm je odrzucał. Ale od kiedy stosuje Cyclo-progynove jest ok. Nie ma zadnych skutków ubocznych, nie tyje po tabletkach. Naprawdę jest zadowolona z tego leku. Pozdrawiam

----------

